# Multi-vitamin for my dog?



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

Is there any multi-vitamin i can give my dog that is well known and is good for them?? I was giving him NuVet for awhile but it’s way too expensive to continue buying them! Any ideas would help!!! Thanks


----------



## chrisandpits (Feb 9, 2010)

We give our pit Dr Harveys Coenzyme Q10, it great for the heart and immune system. I found it is cheaper than the mult-vitamin that we were using before. Good luck, hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

What are you feeding?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Have you looked into Martin's Supplements they are a good price and good for the dogs. 
I have used them in the past.

Best of luck


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

we used to give nizzy a fish oil tablet everyday.
and a glucose pill for his hips.
Have you asked your vet.
May be they can give you a specific vitamin for your dog.
idk what that would cost though :/


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

he is allergic to most food so he is on royal canine potato and venison--vet diet. I need something that doesn’t contain wheat, soy, chicken or beef.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

PittyLover314 said:


> he is allergic to most food so he is on royal canine potato and venison--vet diet. I need something that doesn't contain wheat, soy, chicken or beef.


*1st question: How do you know that is your dogs problem?
2nd did the vet just tell you that?
3rd did you go see a animal dermatitis?
4th Are you aware there are better diets out there then the food you are on?
*

*Asking your VET about vitamins is like asking a crack dealer if acid is better! 
Vets will ONLY sell you the VET TABS in there office.*

The Energol from Martins Supplements does not have any of the items are you stating your dog is allergic too ENERGOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If you feed a good food you shouldn't need a a supplement. TOTW has a Buffalo based food have you tried that.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I so think it is funny that folks actually believe the vitamins on a bag of Dog Food, or for that matter human food like Total.. guess what folks FDA states they have to put it on there it does not mean it is the full amount in each bite .. b/c this is why even on a MULTIVITAMIN Bottle you must TAKE 3 to 4 tablets to possibly get your full amount. 

Oh well ....:hammer::hammer:


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry Nuvet is so expensive. You know its cheaper if you get it on auto ship. saves 15 or 20$ I think. I get two bottles of 60 every 45 days for 80$. I LOVE THAT STUFF! and so do our bullies. They wont eat their food until I give it to them. And I feed it to FOUR dogs!!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it is crazy that people push vitamines. If you eat right you don't need thm. If you eat lots of processed food and junk then yes you need to supplement. I say a good organic based food is all you dog should need.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

people do not realize the amount of foods people or dogs would need to eat to gain the daily dose of vitamins. 
if a balance diet is consumed supplementing with vitamins is a good idea


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

PeanutsMommy said:


> people do not realize the amount of foods people or dogs would need to eat to gain the daily dose of vitamins.
> if a balance diet is consumed supplementing with vitamins is a good idea


FULLY AGREED

I love when folks think even a good diet of protein kibble is the best for dogs. HMM gotta love those DEHYDRATED PUFF BALLS.... or for humans cooked food gives them there nutrition / supplements when in FACT it is cooked out.

Nothing that is out in this day in age has our nutritional level. 
But you know we as humans or dogs DO NOT MAKE OUR OMEGA 3s ENOUGH FOR OUR BODIES OR THE GLUCOSAME & MSM SO A GOOD SUPPLEMENT HELPS OUR BODIES AND BONES.

I know since I have been feeding my dogs a RAW diet most of my meats / veggies are RAW for myself but I still give myself supplements and my dogs. 
I know this might make some of you sick but I have seen a difference in my body, energy and mind since I started eating a RAW diet. so I hope I have not made anyone go EWWW LOL

BUT WHATEVER...SOME JUST DONT GET IT..But I'm just DEB I know NOTHING !!!!! LMAO


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> FULLY AGREED
> 
> I love when folks think even a good diet of protein kibble is the best for dogs. HMM gotta love those DEHYDRATED PUFF BALLS.... or for humans cooked food gives them there nutrition / supplements when in FACT it is cooked out.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

how was it switching yourself to raw? do you eat all your meat raw or just beef and veggies? is it true low heat is also a way to keep the nutrients in cooked foods?

for myself and my boy we both eat very healthy but still supplement with a daily multi-vitamin. could we still be missing stuff, sure but we are closer to getting what we need.

vitamins are called "Supplements" for a reason, to supplement your dietary needs.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

@ PeanutsMommy

how was it switching yourself to raw? *Its was hard at first, you have to start slowly due to you can make yourself sick, with a human body b/c we are incubators for bacteria. you have to get your system use to eating it, w/o vomiting*

do you eat all your meat raw or just beef and veggies? *I eat beef, venision, fish, veggies as well as my oatmeal (not cooked, soaked) raw. I still eat chicken cooked havent got myself use to eating chicken raw yet but I do not eat much chicken unless I go out with friends and thats when I eat it. *

is it true low heat is also a way to keep the nutrients in cooked foods? *I know if you steam veggies until bright in color or still crisp you keep the nutrition... meat you should bake not fry or grill, b/c you are cooking in its own nutrition but you do cook it out.*

*All my meats and veggies are blanched to open up the cell strucker of veggies and kill anything in meat. But my meat is ALWAYS frozen for 72 hours before I eat it.*

for myself and my boy we both eat very healthy but still supplement with a daily multi-vitamin. could we still be missing stuff, sure but we are closer to getting what we need.

vitamins are called "Supplements" for a reason, to supplement your dietary needs.

*I take a lot of vitamins and so do my dogs, I keep them on a very rigged diet and supplements so their bones and body stay healthy. I myself I am was told by doctors, that I would have bone problems b/c of no hormones and they told me this 10 yrs ago, I do not have any athritis, or bone loss. So I am doing something RIGHT*

If you have anymore questions please feel free to ask


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i definately appreciate the information. 
i dont think i am ready to go raw myself but its great to know if i bake my meats i will keep their nutrition a little better.
this may be a dumb question but how do you go about blanching foods? i would like to look into that.
(sorry i may come up with a few more questions but i would love to get the most nutrition out of my food)


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*HOW TO BLANCH VEGETABLES & MEAT*

BLANCHING VEGETABLES

1. 2 big pots (1 for boiling water) (1 for ice water) & Metal strainer 
2. 1st pot with water & salt = bring to high boil
3. 2nd pot with water & ice = I put the pot back into fridge until ready to use.
4.Trim the vegetables to the size you need. It's best to trim them just prior to cooking so they won't oxidize or dehydrate
5. Add the vegetables to the boiling water in batches small enough to ensure that the water doesn't lose its boil.
6. Boil the vegetables only until they're barely cooked through but still tender. To test, remove one piece with a slotted spoon, dip it into the ice bath to cool, and eat it. (I do this when in about 1 minute to ensure I do not loose the crispiness of the veggies & color) But Vegetables are different tecture so you have to adjust for each veggie.
7. As soon as the vegetables are done, remove them as fast as you can and submerge them in the ice bath in strainer
8. Remove them from the ice bath as soon as they are no longer warm.
9. You can now freeze, or reheat the vegetables.
10. Cooking method you wish, like sautéeing, grilling, or boiling; just make sure to barely heat them up and not to cook them again. (THIS STEP I SKIP BUT IT IS HOW SOMEONE WHO COOKS VEGGIES WOULD FINISH WITH THEM.

BLANCHING MEAT

((NOW I WAS TAUGHT THIS BY ANOTHER RAW EATER))

1. 2 Pots (boiling water / ice water), Plastic bag(s), Pant hanger 
2. 1st pot with water & salt = bring to high boil
3. 2nd pot with water & ice = I put the pot back into fridge until ready to use.
4.Trim the meat of fat & to size you need. It's best to trim them just prior to blanching.
5. Place meat into plastic bag & hook plastic bag into pant hanger (this is so you will not burn yourself.)
5. Add the bag of meat to the boiling water in batches for 30 seconds (this depends on cut of meat you can do for 1 minture)
6a) Eat after this step, or prepare as you like
6b) Plan to freeze meat: after boiling for 30 sec to 1 minture is up, remove them as fast as you can and submerge them in the ice bath 
7. Remove them from the ice bath as soon as they are no longer warm.
9. You can now freeze in bag it is in. (remember to DATE the meat)


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks so much for the information. i am going to give this a try. you can do it with any vegtables and meats?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

PeanutsMommy said:


> thanks so much for the information. i am going to give this a try. you can do it with any vegtables and meats?


Yeah I do it with pretty much all veggies & meats 
I do not eat potatoes, corn, artichokes but I know you can do it with them as well.. to give an example.

Its great for your health ....


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

it definately makes sense. thanks again for the information


----------

